# grounding/mechacical ground sufficiant ?



## wirenut567 (Mar 28, 2013)

Does a dead end m/c in a 1900 box have to be bonded to the box ? If a splice is made it needs to be bonded. Why not a dead end ? No load ? What's the difference ?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

To put it simply, the box has to be bonded by some acceptable means whether there is a splice, dead end or otherwise. The presence of a load has no bearing on the requirement.

Pete


----------



## wirenut567 (Mar 28, 2013)

NEC requires a box with a splice to be bonded to the box. A mechanical ground through the M/c casing
is not sufficient. I can't find anything about a dead end. I don't see a difference. If conductors pass through with no splice it is not required.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

The box needs to be bonded. Period.

There is an MC cable on the market (MCAP I think) that the jacket qualifies as an EGC in accordance with 250.118.

Take a read at 250.110.

Pete


----------



## wirenut567 (Mar 28, 2013)

Good to know . Never a big deal to wrap a ground just trying to settle a dispute from today on a job. Lol, I think if a box with a splice or device needs a ground than so should a box with a dead end. A co worker of mine is convinced that nothing in NEC requires this.loophole?


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Nope. No loop-holes available. Guess your co-worker owes you lunch.

Pete


----------



## Raggamffin (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## Raggamffin (Mar 29, 2012)

Oops sorry, wrong thread.....


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I agree with Pete M and whoever thinks that the metallic box should be bonded. The specific purpose of stating the requirement of placing a jumper from a device that is mounted in/ or on a box is to maintain the bond if the device is removed from the box but not totally from the circuit.


----------



## FlatRateGator (Feb 13, 2013)

MC sheathing doesn't qualify as a bonding path. In other metallic wiring methods that do qualify, no additional box bonding is necessary if no splice is made. In a case of a dead end circuit in EMT, I'd say no box bonding by the wire is necessary. But in MC, yes, wrap the green wire around a screw in the box.


----------

